

IPad 3 who will buy one, and why? - janogonzalez
http://mashable.com/2012/02/26/ipad-3-who-will-buy/

======
nalidixic
As someone with no iPad I can say we are planning on finally jumping on the
bandwagon and getting one when they are released.

